# Hoping for some help



## mirage2521 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All,
I am trying to build an underwater light but not a dive light. My light will be used 6-12 inches below the surface and surface supplied power. I can use up 18 volts of battery with a ton of amps, I will be using 2 or 3 6 volt golf cart batteries for power. Currently my plan is to use Cree LEDs http://www.ledsupply.com/leds/cree-xlamp-xp-l-high-density-led-star

My first question is if I use the 3 up version of these and use 3 stars can I use one driver for all three or would each 3 up star needs its own driver. This is the driver in the 2100 mA version. I was wanting to use but I am certainly willing to go with a better choice. http://www.ledsupply.com/led-drivers/buckblock-dc-led-driver 

Thanks for any input at all. My goal is MAXIMUM lumens. I am still experimenting with color so I have not made a decision there.


----------

